# My NEW ride. Look 595 Ultra



## crispyapplepie (Feb 27, 2007)

Hey all. 

Just thought id share with you all pics of my new ride. Only done 10 miles on her so far to test all was working ok. Hopefully i will get my first big ride in tomorrow, weather permitting. 

Please dont pay too much attention to the stack height, this is still being tested for the right height before being cut. The saddle has also slipped back in these pics due to not tightening properly but all is ok and in correct position now. 

I have no idea of her weight yet but she is as light. 

Hope you like her as much as i do. 

Please let me know what you think. 

Thanks


----------



## locomotive1 (Jan 26, 2007)

Congrats! your gonna love it. I've had mine for three months and The White Stallion (Pro Team White) is one bad bike. My best friend (20 lbs. lighter) almost always beats me on climbs. NOT ANY MORE!! The 595 is one great climbing machine and I would guess that the Ultra would even climb better.


----------



## crispyapplepie (Feb 27, 2007)

locomotive1 said:


> Congrats! your gonna love it. I've had mine for three months and The White Stallion (Pro Team White) is one bad bike. My best friend (20 lbs. lighter) almost always beats me on climbs. NOT ANY MORE!! The 595 is one great climbing machine and I would guess that the Ultra would even climb better.


Thanks Man i cant wait to ride her today, the weather is really nice so hoping to get a really good 1st ride in. I also contemplated buying the white team version but im 190lbs and after everything i read the ultra was the better version for me.


----------



## locomotive1 (Jan 26, 2007)

I weigh in at 195lbs. and the Pro Team is just fine. I would definatly have bought an Ultra if it came in white. I just did not want a black bike...just personal preference. The white is just gorgeousto me and I get a lot of compliments on it. Enjoy the riding!


----------

